# ODA 574 Video Series



## TB1077 (Oct 20, 2011)

I looked around and didn't find any other links to this, so I thought it would be good to share here.  It is a 4 part video series put out by the NRA.  The book "The Only Thing Worth Dying For" was written about this team and is a big part of this video series.

http://nralifeofduty.tv/#/patriotprofiles/list/dosortsearch,lod_oda_series


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 20, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 20, 2011)

Great stuff, in the middle of watching them now.


----------



## TB1077 (Oct 20, 2011)

I was advised to learn the history of the particular unit/branch/etc that I am interested in (of course along with plenty of physical preparation).  Lots of good information on this forum about the very early beginnings of SF (OSS, Vietnam era, etc.), so I thought I would add to it with a more current history of SF.  Glad to contribute.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice.....


----------

